# Fluid Do It Now Kayak



## cnalder

3 years old, has only been used a dozen times. Size small - up to 130lbs. $350 or make me an offer. Made the mistake of buying a couple packrafts so this just sits around.


----------



## FastFXR

cnalder said:


> 3 years old, has only been used a dozen times. Size small - up to 130lbs. $350 or make me an offer. Made the mistake of buying a couple packrafts so this just sits around.


Any chance you still have this?


----------



## cnalder

FastFXR said:


> Any chance you still have this?


Yep, send me a PM


----------



## Dmast

Do you still have this for sale? Where is it located?


----------



## cnalder

Yes located in McCall, Idaho


----------

